# igo charger wont charge



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

hey guys i have an igo charger and it was working fine until today i plug it in and nothing. no blue light on the charger no charging nothing. i know the adapter is most likely dead but is there anyway i can pump more life into it? i really don't have 80 bucks to spend on a new one. atleast for now


----------



## Philo209 (Jul 11, 2009)

To be honest it is much easyer to buy new... but here is a guide to geek out on for how to. *(( WARNING you may do more harm by trying to fix this.. you can hurt yourself and Laptop...)) *

Notes on the Troubleshooting and Repair of AC Adapters, Power Supplies, and Battery Packs, and Other Related Information


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

eh well i did something weird i always heard about how you can freeze a laptop battery and it might work i know its not the same concept but just for S&G i did it. its thawing now ill test it latter. i get paid on friday so if its nothing simple then ill just buy a new one then


----------

